# QVE - QV Equities



## System (19 August 2014)

QV Equities Limited (QVE) will aim to give investors the opportunity to invest in a diversified, carefully selected portfolio of quality entities outside of the S&P/ASX 20 Index and which is expected to be predominantly invested in the S&P/ASX 300 Index.

http://qvequities.com


----------



## divs4ever (14 September 2022)

Anton Tagliaferro to retire as co-portfolio manager of the QVE portfolio in 2023

The Board of QV Equities (the ‘Company’ or ‘QVE’) advises that Anton Tagliaferro, co-portfolio manager of
the QVE portfolio will transition his portfolio management responsibilities for the QVE portfolio to Simon
Conn and Marc Whittaker during March 2023, which coincides with Anton’s announced retirement from
Investors Mutual Limited (IML).
Simon Conn, who has managed the QVE portfolio since its inception in August 2014, will continue as
portfolio manager. Marc Whittaker, CFA, will be appointed as QVE co-portfolio manager to work alongside
Simon.
Marc is an experienced portfolio manager who has worked in Australian equities since commencing his
career in 1999. He joined Investors Mutual Limited (IML) in 2016 and is also co-Portfolio Manager for IML’s
Future Leaders and Private Portfolio Funds. Marc also has extensive experience in analysing companies in
various small and mid-cap sectors including Health Care, Consumer Staples and Industrials.
Commenting briefly on his decision, Anton said “I believe that now is the right time to start handing over
management of the QVE portfolio to Simon and Marc. I know I will leave the QVE portfolio in safe hands
with every confidence in Simon and Marc’s ability to generate healthy returns and a reliable income stream
moving forward.”
Commenting on the transition Chairman Peter McKillop said: “I would like to thank Anton for managing the
QV Equities investment portfolio with Simon over the past eight years, as well as his contribution as a
Director. He has always had the shareholders’ best interests at the front of his mind and been very focused
on seeking to ensure that the Company delivered reasonable returns and paid consistent levels of franked
dividends in what have been extremely volatile investment times.
“I am also delighted to welcome Marc Whittaker as co-portfolio manager and I am sure he will work well
alongside Simon Conn. Marc’s knowledge and enthusiasm for investing in the mid to small cap area of the
Australian sharemarket is evident to anyone who has met him. Marc will join Simon and Anton at the
investor update following our upcoming AGM.”
Anton remains a Director on the QV Equities Board.

DYOR

i hold QVE

is this a ' key person event ' ?

might be a top-up opportunity


----------

